# Oregon Trails Soap Supplies



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Has anyone ever ordered from this company before? I have had two very small orders in the past. Everything came just fine. Made a nice size order just recently.....didn't get any notification when shipped, but it showed up and everything was fine. Have been waiting for a certain fo that she carries to come in because it has been out of stock. The minute I saw it in a placed another order. Seemed like forever (but then again I'm not real patient lol) the order shows up, I open it, and everything is there but the $29 worth of fo. Hmmm. There is no phone number in which to call the company. So I shoot her an email that very day telling her I did not get the fo. I get a short resonse....get it to the post office today. Okay. so I wait.....10 days later no fo. So I send her another email. She tells me that she had sent me another email (apprently I didn't get it....I check my email several times a day) and says that she repacked my shipment just like she had sent it out, and everything weighed the same la la la la la, so if I didn't get the fo I ordered.....which fo did I get?

Excuse me? I didn't get any fo. So I send her an email back telling her exactly what I received, and that there was no kind of fo in the box at all.........waiting to hear........ :/

so has anyone else ever used Oregon Trails? I've never had any problems in the past.....her fo's are just a tad high compared to natures garden and aroma haven

anyway, I'm through ranting, just very disappointed. I got the impression that she thinks I'm trying to rip her off. I told her I had no idea what the darn box weighed, I opened it, threw the box away, and saw that I didn't get my fo, and notified her...end of story. grrrrr

Sheryl


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I've only placed a couple of smaller orders with them. It all went smoothly. That's a bummer things aren't going well.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I am sooo terribly disappointed. I have been waiting and waiting for her Medeteranniean Sea Salt FO. She was out of stock. It finally came in. So I ordered. This is the second order I have given her in less than a month. I have sepnt a little over $300 with her. I know that doesn't seem like much when we are talking soap stuff, but it is a lot for me. This morning I get notice from her that she is giving me a refund. I don't want a refund dang it, I wanted the FO. She claims the weight of the box was what it should be with the FO in it. Bottom line it was not in the box, and she thinks because the weight was correct that I am lying. I am so dang disappointed. I just got some powder colors from her that I really like, and I have some other fragrances that I have gotten from her that I can't repeat anywhee else. So I guess after her nasty reply this morning, that I won't be doing business from her again. I don't know what happened on her end, but on mine, I paid for the items, and I got everything I order except the one lb of FO. What a bummer. There is never any notification of shipment, you just wait and wait and hope your order shows up. Well There are other fo places out there. but I am sure disappointed this time.

Sheryl


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

I ordered from her once and did not get the item I ordered, she sent something entirely different which I was not happy with... and she knew it and said so on the invoice.. the picture she had on her web site was completely different.. 
So I have never ordered from them again... If she did not have what I ordered, she should have contacted me and ask if I wanted a different product..


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I've dealt with other companies that will send replacements-no questions asked-if I reported an item missing. IMO, that is just good customer and should be expected from a company.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

After reading this I will not be ordering through her. I had intended to try her, but won't bother .


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I did get a refund. Not what I wanted...I wanted the FO. But getting your money back is better than nothing. The sad thing is she had at least two scents that I can't find anywhere else....at least not under the name she has, that I really really liked. It just makes for a "pooie" day when you can't get what you want. :rofl

Also, it is sad that I had a bad experience with her, and it is sad that she thought I was lying. 

Sheryl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That would upset me too. Never have ordered from them.....and probably never will after reading this.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

That's a shame Sheryl. I've ordered from Oregon Trails for many years and never had a problem . . .


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I will never use them. I thought that their EO Blend sounded great but I will take my $ to someone who values their customers. Bad Karma on the Oregon trails. . .


----------

